# Early chain to later chain upgrade



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Has anyone done this? I've bought myself a TTRS crank so need to update the chains and pulleys to the later spec. Just wondering what parts I need?


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

biggerbigben said:


> Has anyone done this? I've bought myself a TTRS crank so need to update the chains and pulleys to the later spec. Just wondering what parts I need?


Hey Ben

Do you have the older ,till 2008, or the later 5 cylinder engine? 
I remember we spoke about some modifications you should do with the RS crank in the past but I could not find the mail we had about it.

Stef


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi Ben

According to ETKA you should need the following parts if your engine is an old one:

- 07K 109 158 C lower chain
- 07K 115 121 F chain wheel oil pump
- 07K 109 513 D chain guide
- 07K 109 469 H chain guide
- 07K 109 467 E chain tensioner
- 07K 109 077 E reduction wheel 
- 07K 109 217 F chain tensioner

If you are going to use the original cranksensor:

- WHT 003 517 (2x) washer 
- 07K 105 189 B sensor wheel
- N 013 199 4 pin

If your engine is a BGP/BGQ one you probably can use the sensor.

Stef.


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

stef 4x4 said:


> Hi Ben
> 
> According to ETKA you should need the following parts if your engine is an old one:
> 
> ...


You are a legend Stef, thank you! Yes I have the old, BGQ if my memory serves me right. I will get ordering then.. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi Ben

I forgot the pulley on the other side of the crank: 07K 105 243 H and the connecting bolts N 903 630 06.
The pulley from the american engine will fit but probably not work in the right way because the TTRS crank has another torsion characteristic.
Do'nt forget to use new bolts everywhere, once they are used it's not safe to use them again.
If the pistons and connecting rods are not original TTRS ones the crank needs to be balanced as well. 

Stef.


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

stef 4x4 said:


> Hi Ben
> 
> I forgot the pulley on the other side of the crank: 07K 105 243 H and the connecting bolts N 903 630 06.
> The pulley from the american engine will fit but probably not work in the right way because the TTRS crank has another torsion characteristic.
> ...


Thank you Stef!! Will write a list to be on the safe side and I might email you it before I go and purchase anything at Audi!


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

That's ok Ben of course.

Stef.


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

stef 4x4 said:


> That's ok Ben of course.
> 
> Stef.


Stef.. I've done a bit of digging (research) and I've got a few questions. Thought I'd post on here so it helps others. So my engine/motor is a BPR.. an early one as this is the engine/motor code =



So I went onto ETKA online and compared the early TTRS code CEPA, CEPB vs my BPR, BPS. Below shows which parts match (orange) and which are different (yellow). So I understand a few of the parts are just updated and are probably the same.. the question is which do I need to buy and thus update to work with the TTRS crank. Also I know the cam pulleys will not be compatible but will mine fit a later chain? Can't find the answer to this anywhere. 

Obviously I've left off the aux crank pulley/bolts plus crank sensor but it would be good to get people's thoughts on the chain assembled first. 

Here are my findings..


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

biggerbigben said:


> Stef.. I've done a bit of digging (research) and I've got a few questions. Thought I'd post on here so it helps others. So my engine/motor is a BPR.. an early one as this is the engine/motor code =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking into ETKA BPR/BPS engines have the same hardware as BGP/BGQ engines.
Because the TTRS crank lower chain type is different, all the wheels and tensioners driven on this chain are different.
The upper chain however should be the same according to ETKA.
When the upper chain is the same your cam pulleys should fit imo.


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

stef 4x4 said:


> Looking into ETKA BPR/BPS engines have the same hardware as BGP/BGQ engines.
> Because the TTRS crank lower chain type is different, all the wheels and tensioners driven on this chain are different.
> The upper chain however should be the same according to ETKA.
> When the upper chain is the same your cam pulleys should fit imo.


Will order all the parts for the bottom chain and we'll go from there. Thanks for the help Stef.


----------

